# Rehoming ex working spaniels



## bertin12 (25 February 2015)

Do people sell/ rehome their working spaniels once they finish working them? I don't know a lot about working dogs etc but just interested to find out what happens when they 'retire' (right word?!) them


----------



## minesadouble (25 February 2015)

Years ago I took on a Springer that was finished working. She was either 7 or 8 and was going to be shot, she had been a working gundog all of her life but no longer had the stamina for a full day's shooting. The owner's sister begged for a chance to rehome her and she was living in the sister's horsebox when i went to see her. She had been kennelled all of her life and I did wonder if I was being a bit foolhardy in taking her on.

I took her home, she walked through the front door and weed. I chastised her (only gently) and that was the worst thing she ever did in the fabulous 5/6 years we had her. She was quite simply the best dog I have ever owned! She absolutely adored my daughter, was impeccably trained and just a lovely happy good natured little dog who was obedient to a fault.

I don't know if shooting gundogs is common paractice (I suspect and hope not), maybe it wasn't even true but said in the hope of finding a home for the dog in question but to be perfectly honest I know enough to suspect in her case that was in fact likely to be the truth.

Sorry I cant help with your actual question OP, a couple of our friends keep their gundogs in the house but most that I know are kennelled but are still viewed as 'pets' as well as working dogs so would probably not be rehomed on retirement. If I could get another dog like our old Springer I would jump at the chance but I don't know whether we just hit very lucky with her!


----------



## PorkChop (25 February 2015)

Yes they do, have a look on Facebook - Gundogs for sale.  You will see everything from fully trained to ex trailers that won't make the grade, to older ones that need a quieter life.


----------



## Alec Swan (25 February 2015)

It would be unusual for respected and regarded dogs to simply be re-homed.  It would always be a possibility of course,  but most of us who keep working gundogs tend to have a few pensioners lying about the place!  They tend to eat more than any other dog,  and when they're out of work,  they can be a PITA,  but for most,  it's part of the deal! 

Alec.


----------



## bertin12 (25 February 2015)

Thanks LJR! I've requested to join a Facebook group called gundogs for sale, there's quite a few so not sure if it's that same one as you were thinking of! 

I'd absolutely love a little spaniel one day but If I didn't have the time for a pup I'd be happy with an adult


----------



## Thistle (25 February 2015)

google springer rescue


----------



## bertin12 (25 February 2015)

Thistle said:



			google springer rescue
		
Click to expand...

They apparently won't rehome unless you've had a spaniel or similar, which I havent &#128532;


----------



## Thistle (25 February 2015)

Still may be worth talking to them if you are after an older dog


----------



## Lucyloo25 (25 February 2015)

My auntie had never had a spaniel but she was accepted as she had previously had dogs, if you meet with the rescue they will do their best to match you with a dog who suits you, and they always offer advice etc


----------



## Alec Swan (25 February 2015)

bertin12 said:



			They apparently won't rehome unless you've had a spaniel or similar, which I havent &#55357;&#56852;
		
Click to expand...

More lunacy!  Spaniels need exactly the same treatment as any other dog.  There's a lady who 'rescues' working Cockers,  but she won't let them go to anyone who will keep them in a kennel!  I sometimes wonder if some of these 'Rescue Bods' aren't more important than the dog itself! 

Alec.


----------



## paulineh (25 February 2015)

In the past I have had rescue Spaniels as well as pups. At the moment I have 2 puppies 2 rescue and 3 adult (Had from Puppies)

I have had 6 rescue ones along the way all working breeds of which I have trained to work.

I have a friend that has a small shoot and we have fun. I normally will take 3 out at a time and not always the same 3. The 2 pups will start their training throughout the summer ready for next season.


----------



## romulus (26 February 2015)

A working cocker never 'retires' mentally even if physically they are not able to do as many miles as they once did.  Cockers are bad enough to live with when they are sulking during the summer and even regular training or trailing doesn't make up for the real thing.  Our oldey is 13 this year and is suffering from limited sight, and deafness (maybe selective as he can still hear his feed bowl moving) and I only beat with him on a small rough shoot that he knows well but he. Was still sitting outside the truck at 930am ready to be the first to go.


----------

